# Comment Changer Mon Navigateur Par Default



## Freddy4dreams (19 Février 2005)

BONJOUR A TOUS,

J'AIMERAI CONNAITRE LA MANIPULATION POUR CHANGER L'OUVERTURE DE MON NAVIGATEUR
LORSQUE JE LIS UN LIEN QUELQUONQUE

MERCI D'AVANCE

PAR AILLEURS, JE VOUS INVITE A PARTICIPER A NOTRE MAGAZINE ELECTRONIQUE
JE SOUHAITE EN EFFET METTRE EN PLACE UNE NOUVELLE RUBRIQUE POUR LES UTILISATEURS MAC

HTTP://CREATEURS.ORG


----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2005)

Hello,

Si tu utilise Safari, tu vas dans les Préférences de Safari, et dans "Générales" tu as la possibilité de changer le navigateur par défaut...


PS : évite d'écrire un majuscule, en le lisant on a l'impression que tu es en train de crier...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (20 Février 2005)

Si t'es sous Jaguar, c'est dans les préférences système, dans Internet.


----------



## orangemeca (27 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir je suis sur Os X, j'utilise Firefox, j'aimerai le parametrer par défaut**, je ne sais ou réaliser cette opération.
D'avance merci pour vos réponses
** Par exemple pour le logiciel Mail


----------



## SergeD (27 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,
ça peut paraitre bizarre, mais c'est Safari qui gère celà.
Tu lances Safari et tu fais  ce que t'as répondu "NightWalker"


----------



## orangemeca (27 Mars 2005)

Effectivement c'est spécial, ( je viens de switcher ) , mais en tout cas cela fonctionne Nickel, merci du tuyau.
A+
Dan


----------

